# [Pictorial Review] FiiO E1



## ClieOS

This just come in this afternoon, one of the very first final production FiiO E1. In case you have no idea what E1 is, it is an [all-in-one] line-out dock + headphone amp + remote control for iPod and iPhone. In case you still wonder: No, you can't use it with any other DAP.






 FiiO E1 next to my hardcase'd Nano 4G. Remember, this is still a sampling package so there is no retail box what-so-ever. You can expect a more updated look by the time E1 hits the market (which ETA is mid October).

*[size=large]Spec[/size]*
 ●Output power: 80 mW (32 ohms Loaded) / 16 mW (300 ohms Loaded)
 ●Signal to Noise Ratio: >= 95 dB (A Weight)
 ●Distortion: < 0.009% (10 mW)
 ●Frequency Response: 10 Hz - 60 kHz
 ●Suitable Headphone Impedance: 16 ohms - 300 ohms
 ●Power Supply: use iPod / iPhone power
 ●Dimensions: Line control 48mmx14mmx10.7 mm
 ●End-to-End: 845mm
 ●Cable length: 780mm










 Here are from an IM conversation I have with James @ FiiO (as I quote him):
  Quote:


 1, E1 is design for audiophile, but we hope more people will like to use it, that is why we add in-line remote function, we hope more and more people can enjoy the music by a quality setup.

 2, the SQ is almost the same with E5, but without any EQ, cause it will suitable for any kind of music.

 3, E1 is powered by the power output from the dock of iPod/iPhone, at the one hand , if you need more power to drive the earphone, it will decrease the play time of iPod/iPhone, but at the other hand, because the amp build inside the iPod/iPhone will not output any energy, so it will not affect so much. 
 









 As you can see, the dock connector itself is slightly bigger than just a pure LOD as most of the amp's hardware is built inside the connector. As you can see on the connector, there is not release button on the connector. Just pull the connector out when you want to disconnect E1 from your iPod.









 My hardcase is actually stopping the dock connector from full insertion, but it still goes in deep enough to work. It is actually still secure enough that I can put in my pocket and walk around the house w/o the dock disconnecting.





 The back clip is rather shallow and actually a bit difficult to press on. You can mis-press the front buttons when trying to open the clip (especially on one hand). While it is a bit inconvenience to use at the beginning, eventually I figure out a few ways to use the clip w/o pressing on the front panel. Well, practice makes perfection.

*[size=large]Build Quality[/size]*
 I think FiiO as both a company and a builder has grown by quite a lot. The build quality of E1 is simply superb, consider this is the same company that makes the E3 just 2 years ago. 

 As mentioned above, the dock connector housing is a bit bigger than your average LOD in order to fit the PCB and most of the chips inside. The cable used is fairly soft though it is thinker (for the extra wires needed for the remote, I presume). The length of the cable is a little bit over 2 feet, enough to reach out from the pocket or backpack but not too long to tangle around. The remote is well made and all the buttons are responsive. The volume control buttons are individually marked by a rising bar and a ditching bar so you won't confuse over them and can change the volume without seeing.

*[size=large]Navigation[/size]*
 There are a total of five buttons on the remote. The center round button is for Play/Pause. The two silver buttons (square rocker) surround the center buttons are for volume control. The outer two buttons are for Next / Previous song in a single press and for Forward/Backward in long press. The only downside about the buttons design is there is not 'hold' key, so you can accidentally press on the next/previous keys (as they are the largest and on the side).

 Learn from the mistake on early E5 (which either not enough on one step and too loud on the next), E1 volume incrementation of each step is much smaller. From what I counted, there are a total of 62 steps with the last step as mute. Once connected, the volume will automatically set to 15/62. This can be a bit loud (but not very loud) if you are using very efficient headphone. The volume will reset back upon disconnect/connect or else it will stay at the last position when your iPod coming back from sleep. If you find 15/62 too loud, I'll suggest you turn the volume down first each time you plug the connector in. Note that the volume is digitally controlled by an independent controller on the amp circuit so the setting on your iPod will have no effect on E1.

 More interesting note on my Nano 4G: assuming you select an album to listen, if you are on the first or last song of the album but not playing the music, a press of Previous (first song) or Next (last song) will bring you back to the menu selecting 'cover flow', If you press Play now, it will start the first album in 'cover flow'. Beside volume which works independently of iPod, the rest of the buttons are useless unless you are in the music interface. So you will still need to select an album or a playlist to play first, then use the buttons to Play / Pause / Next / Previous / Forward / Backward.

*[size=large]Sound Quality[/size]*
 While James has already stated that E1 has the same performance as E5, I do find improvement in E1's overall sound. First of, if you are using an easy-to-drive headphone or something not really resolving, the improvement might not seen to be very drastic, but it should still be noticeable. I think those of you who own or tried an E5 probably can associate. For this part of the review, I am comparing E1 to HO (Headphone-Out) and E5 with LOD (no bass boost) on Nano 4G with my trusty, very resolving RE0.

 One thing about RE0 and Nano's HO is the lack of synergy. While RE0 isn't particular difficultly to drive, it does tend to perform better with amp. However, RE0 sounds really struggling with Nano. Every note sounds underpowered and sloppy. An E5 + LOD has a much better synergy with RE0 but does color the sound a bit. After all, E5 has a warm and full mid/bottom and lacks very well defined upper end detail and airiness. However, it is in between the HO and E5 + LOD that I find E1 to be better. 

 E1 can handle RE0 with fairly good authority, not as much as T4 nor 3MOVE but still well controlled. Its mid is not as upfront as HO or E5, which renders a colder and just slightly recessed vocal. However, it is not thin either. In comparison, E1 has better extension on both ends. Bass might not have the same quantity as E5 but the quality is better. It is punchier with much better definition. Treble shows more sparkle and detail while soundstage is wider. In sum, I'll describe E1 as having a clean, very neutral and transparent sound. 

 The lack of additional warmness might seem to be a downside for some, but I really think E1 is more 'universal' and will be less picky on synergy. Again, I want to remind everyone that I am using a RE0 for most of the audition and it is highly resolving. You might not be able tell as much difference on some other gears. So take this with a grain of salt.

*[size=large]Summary[/size]*
 In all, I am happy with the new E1. While I would really like a Hold key and an easier access backclip, they are all minor issues. As I expected E1 to sound similar to E5, I am actually surprised that I find E1 to be better even though it is nothing ground breaking. Still, a sonic improvement is always a good thing regardless how small it is. For those who want an all-in-one solution and don't demand high-end performance, E1 will be a option worthy of your attention.

 ETA is expected to be mid October (after China National Holidays) , price is unknown yet but like E5, it won't be expensive. Most likely $30 or less.

*Additional:*
 I also got these two iPod LOD samples from FiiO. The black slim version is under FiiO's own brand and the white one is called HPC-D3.5, OEM'ed by FiiO under Oyaide's spec as part of the company's low-end entry to the LOD market. For those who don't know Oyaide, it is a Japanese company well known for its cables and power related components.









 These are just the sample packaging.













 The cable on Oyaide's LOD is thick yet remains very soft and bendable. I believe it uses some sort of special formulated cable. Well, you can go to the Japanese site linked above and find out more detail yourself. 





 The last pictures are the comparison of the dock connectors b/w Oyaide's LOD and E1, just to give you an idea of their relative sizes.





 Nano 4G - FiiO's slim LOD - E5





 Nano 4G - Oyaide's LOD - E5


----------



## chud

marker


----------



## earthpeople

Thanks for posting! I'll be keeping an eye on the E1 and probably pick one up when it comes out. I want some tactile buttons for my Touch, heh.


----------



## vkvedam

Nice pictorial review.


----------



## aangel

thanks for the info clieos...

 with hope


----------



## Pangaea

Great review ClieOS!! Been looking forward to it.


----------



## Mr C

Nice review as alway, cant wait for the e7.


----------



## EraserXIV

what kind of LOD were you using for the E5 in the comparison with the E1?

 i'm just asking because I was wondering whether a LOD of better quality would make the E5 better than the E1?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EraserXIV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what kind of LOD were you using for the E5 in the comparison with the E1?_

 

I use mainly the white Oyaide LOD (pic above) for the comparison. It is OEM'ed by FiiO under Oyaide's spec and material. While it is not some kind of crazy cryo treated cable, I think it is at least better than your regular eBay variety.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EraserXIV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i'm just asking because I was wondering whether a LOD of better quality would make the E5 better than the E1?_

 

I am fairly sure not a good LOD will made E5 better then it already is.


----------



## RedSky0

Nice review. The cable seems oddly long though. If you clip it to your shirt collar then whatever earphones/headphones you have on will leave a huge bit of cable protruding out. If you clip it on your pocket which is kinda what I was imagining they were going for with this then the LOD cable will clunk up in your pocket. Nice otherwise, might think about buying and reterminating it.


----------



## EraserXIV

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am fairly sure not a good LOD will made E5 better then it already is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm sorry, but I'm not sure I really understand what that means. Are you saying a high-end LOD will not make much of a difference in the performance of the E5?

 I'm just a bit worried that the weak point of the E1 will be that the LOD component isn't on par with some of the other offerings that are available.
 For example, I was wondering if a DIY LOD + E5 might be better than the E1 because the DIY LOD provides a better connection than the built-in LOD in the E1 does.


----------



## ClieOS

I had the same (cable) discussion with James @ FiiO when they were still in production phase. They want it to be neither too long nor too short. Keep in mind that not everyone put their iPod in pocket. if it is too short, then those who with small pouch, massager bag, or back pack (etc.) might find it difficult to access the remote. If it is too long, then those who do put iPod in pocket might find it too long. So the decision goes to make it slightly shorter than regular extension cable (which is usually 1m).

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EraserXIV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you saying a high-end LOD will not make much of a difference in the performance of the E5?_

 

LOD is most definitely _not_ the magic ingredient that will make a $25 amp sounds like a $50 amp, or even sounds like a $30 amp. If someone tell you a better LOD will unleash E5 potential, I am pretty sure he don't know much of what he is talking (or maybe he's just lying). Plus, what is the point of using a $250 LOD with a $25 amp?


----------



## Pangaea

The weak point of the E1 is going to be the E1. That is not saying it will be bad, in fact from this review its sound promising. But like ClieOS said whatever cryo sprinkled fairy dust you pay for with a cable will surely be lost in the no more than $5 parts used to make an E1/ E5.


----------



## RedSky0

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I had the same (cable) discussion with James @ FiiO when they were still in production phase. They want it to be neither too long nor too short. Keep in mind that not everyone put their iPod in pocket. if it is too short, then those who with small pouch, massager bag, or back pack (etc.) might find it difficult to access the remote. If it is too long, then those who do put iPod in pocket might find it too long. So the decision goes to make it slightly shorter than regular extension cable (which is usually 1m)._

 

To me at least it seems the middle ground would have been to simply include an extension cable. But anyway, I digress.


----------



## jaw2ek

Can't see pics. Yes, I'm logged in


----------



## ClieOS

All pictures are hosted on photobucket.com. Be sure that your browser or ISP isn't blocking the site.


----------



## jinp6301

The black LOD looks pretty cool. Any hint on pricing?


----------



## ClieOS

I haven't asked the price, but I'll do it next time. It won't be expensive for sure as these are targeted at the lower end consumer market.


----------



## WalkGood

ClieOS, Nice review and good pics, unfortunately I don’t own ipods, unless it’s the stock AAPL


----------



## nsx_23

I'd kill for a review sample of one of these....

 I still use my E5 with my D2.


----------



## geob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsx_23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd kill for a review sample of one of these....

 I still use my E5 with my D2._

 

You don't need to do that just shift to New Zealand. We have an engineering sample that is being evaluated in NZ at the moment.


----------



## geob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jinp6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The black LOD looks pretty cool. Any hint on pricing?_

 

Should sell for $8 to $10 US


----------



## ClieOS

Head-Direct already has the E1 in stock for $22.


----------



## boxedfish

i really hoped they will come out with a black version for the E1. Currently using shure 530 and it will look totally awkward with a white E1


----------



## BlackStarPUA

yes... i own a black ipc and a black iem.... it's surely a bad match with the white E1


----------



## Pangaea

Any idea where you can get the black FIIO LOD? Is there a good vendor that caters to the States selling that particular LOD?


----------



## nachodlv

Great posts all around the site ClieOS. You're THE ONE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Question(s)

 Owner of an Iphone 2G (conmute) + Ipod 5.5g (home, docked to Denon 2105 and waiting for the Alessandro's MS1's)
 Currently using Klipsch X1, just moved from well-burnt and already "opened-up" JVC FX34's. 

 Listener of all types of music but Hip-Hop and Electronica. 
 Although I'm not a full fledged bass head, I'm more of that than 100% analytic. 

 I like a bit of colour in my music with clear highs and not-recessed vocals (I actually use the trebble booster in my Iphone/ipod and I usually place Bass at 6/10 and Trebble at 8/10 on my home rig.

 ¿Are Fiio amps for me? ¿Which one? If not, ¿which brand/model around/at/below 100€?


 Ty very much.

 P.S. Unbelievable price for the Fiio package!


----------



## ClieOS

B/w E1, E3 and E5, I certainly find E1 to be the best sounding and more of an all arounder (for iPod only, nonetheless). E1 cleaner and more transparent sound might not totally match your taste, but you can still use the EQ.

 If you don't mind carrying a larger amp, an iBasso T4 (around $110) or the new T3 might fits your need as well.


----------



## 4sound

I just received the E1 today. I bought a couple of them to give away to friends for Xmas. I have to agree with ClieOS, pretty darn clean and transparent. Bass could be better but I've been listening to my RSA Shadow so that's like Godzilla vs Hello Kitty. 

 You can not go wrong with the E1 for the iPod. $22, the LOD is built in and it sounds good!! If you're new to Head-Fi, get the E1 and be done with it before you become an addict and spend way too much money like me and my Head-Fi junky brothers.


----------



## ClieOS

So, getting ready to poison your iPod owning friends with amp for X'mas? Next thing you know, they will be here sorry about their wallets


----------



## 4sound

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So, getting ready to poison your iPod owning friends with amp for X'mas? Next thing you know, they will be here sorry about their wallets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I hear you. They all want better headphones next... from there it's a slippery slope.

 The great thing now is there are a lot of cheaper options that sound pretty good vs a couple of years ago.


----------



## ocZZ

anyone else pair these with re0's? if so, how did it work out?


----------



## 4sound

I have the RE0 and E1. Sounds really good. You have to be patient with the RE0. RE0 is very neutral but the soundstage is pretty wide for an IEM. Bass is there, it just doesn't pronounce itself too long and have the "in your face" impact as other bass head IEMs. RE0 is pretty balanced across its presentation. With the E1 you will really notice the clarity in the mids and highs.

 The only thing that can be a little annoying about the E1 is the cable length together with the headphone cable length.


----------



## pxl1500

Nice pictures, looking forward to buying one of these.


----------



## nachodlv

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ClieOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_B/w E1, E3 and E5, I certainly find E1 to be the best sounding and more of an all arounder (for iPod only, nonetheless). E1 cleaner and more transparent sound might not totally match your taste, but you can still use the EQ.

 If you don't mind carrying a larger amp, an iBasso T4 (around $110) or the new T3 might fits your need as well._

 


 Will check those two out. A bit of an off-topic here: got access to a pair of Grado's GR8 IEM's at €89 (recommended retail price is about €200). No reviews around worth mentioning. Any opnion? I feel it is a bargain, but... And on top of that: 118db/1mw of sensitivity, 120 Ohms impedance (hence I suppose they will need an amp.)

 Ty.


----------



## ClieOS

DealExtreme just got their shipment of E1 for $20.61 each.


----------



## nsx_23

I wonder if its worth trying one.....


----------



## dAdE0H0

Does anyone think that this would pair ok with a touch 3g and a Shure SE530?


----------



## 4sound

its only $20. It's definitely worth trying. yes, the SE530 will like it.


----------



## ClieOS

It seems MP4Nation also has E1 for $20.50 now.


----------



## randomasdf

In your opinion, is it a worthwhile upgrade from the ipod line out with ety hf5s?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *randomasdf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In your opinion, is it a worthwhile upgrade from the ipod line out with ety hf5s?_

 

All I can say is, in between my Nano4 headphone-out and E1, I'll definitely go for E1 with any headphone I own.


----------



## crazygonuts

I just ordered a pair of Sennheiser IE7s for my ipod touch 3rd generation. Will this amp improve the sound significantly or will it not be noticeable?


----------



## bik2101

@ClieOS, I see that you also own Yuin PK1's... I was wondering/hoping - does the E1 do a decent job at driving the PK1? I've heard such great reviews about the PK1 and would love to keep them but know that an amp is really required to get value out of them. I have PK1 and PK2 coming in..today actually and am hoping to keep the PK1 but I probably won't if the E1 can't drive them as I really don't want to have to carry around a portable amp anything more than the E1.


----------



## ClieOS

Actually, you will probably notice how well PK1 can be driven from an iPod unamped. You won't get that great of a bass impact or the best treble extension, but the performance will still beat most earbuds out there.

 Obviously E1 will not give you the same performance as a full size portable amp, but IMO you are not missing out much. I compared my PK1 between 3MOVE and E1 and E1 actually holds up pretty well. Not quite as resolving nor have the full bass impact as 3MOVE, but E1 is still noticeably better than my Nano4 headphone-out.


----------



## bik2101

ohh wow..thats really quite interesting... thanks clieOS.. I guess I will just have to try it out today when I get home.. the package has been delivered! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'll have to see for myself whether or not it will work out well. I have a caffeine amp at home that I can compare against so we'll see what happens. thanks anyways clieOS for the advice.


----------



## pladoh

Out of curiosity do you think the E1 would clean up the muffled mids and highs on my bose oe?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pladoh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Out of curiosity do you think the E1 would clean up the muffled mids and highs on my bose oe?_

 

It is just a fair guess but I really doubt amping is the problem here, more likely it si the headphone...


----------



## deviationer

Hmm I wonder how the E1 would compare to the PA2V2?


----------



## newzild

Great review and interesting comments - thanks folks.

 I'd appreciate your thoughts on a couple of percieved negatives here:

 1) Are you finding the extra cable length to be a pain in the arse?

 2) How has it affected the battery life of your iPod?

 I bought the E3 and E5 a couple of weeks ago. My girlfriend scoffed at me when they arrived in the post. Then she tried the E3 with her iPod Touch and (very nice) Sennheiser HD 238 cans, raved about the improved SQ, and has refused to give it back... A good thing I still have the E5 to use with my Atrios and Fuze.

 I showed her the dealextreme website and suggested the E1 to her, as her Touch is first-gen and doesn't have volume buttons, which the E1 does have. But she commented on the extra cable-length and possible battery drain - hence my questions.


----------



## DOUGHN

anybody tried if this E1 is REALLY compatible for iPhone 3Gs?

 Thanks in advance


----------



## roni44

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DOUGHN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_anybody tried if this E1 is REALLY compatible for iPhone 3Gs?

 Thanks in advance_

 

Yes it is, I tested with iPhone 2G, 3G, 3GS, and iPod touch, it all worked.


----------



## Faheem

I can vouch for the E1 working with the Iphone 2G. don't have the 3G/3GS.I am a poor man you see


----------



## DOUGHN

@ roni44 & Faheem

 thanks for the confirmation


----------



## treblagnahc

Just checking - this would work fine with a rockbox'ed iPod nano 1st gen, correct?


----------



## sanka

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *treblagnahc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just checking - this would work fine with a rockbox'ed iPod nano 1st gen, correct?_

 


 Not sure if the remote would work. 1st gen nano w/FiiO E5 amp and FiiO L1 LOD works great, though. Listening to it right now.


----------



## treblagnahc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sanka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not sure if the remote would work. 1st gen nano w/FiiO E5 amp and FiiO L1 LOD works great, though. Listening to it right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Just wondering, where did you purchase your L1? I searched ebay and theres only 2 results, both of which are international.


----------



## sanka

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *treblagnahc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just wondering, where did you purchase your L1? I searched ebay and theres only 2 results, both of which are international._

 


 I bought it from the ebay guy in Ireland. About 10 bucks (US), free shipping, and it took less than a week to get here (US). No problem at all.


----------



## bik2101

just got mine.. it's really nice with my pk2's. definitely widens the soundstage a good amount. definitely a lot more than what i expected from a $20 amp.


----------



## K_19

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bik2101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_just got mine.. it's really nice with my pk2's. definitely widens the soundstage a good amount. definitely a lot more than what i expected from a $20 amp._

 

x2. Listened to this combo at the office today with my iphone 3G and was stunned at how well it matched. Gives it good soundstage, detail, extension, and thump. Sounded like an earbud version of my K701!


----------



## Deadster

Anyone know where I can buy that FiiO slim LOD? I see one on eBay but it seems pricey.

 Oh nevermind, I tried searching for Line Out instead of LOD and found a cheaper one!


----------



## WittyName

just ordered the Fiio E1 to pair with my HiFiMan RE0's. i ordered it because i generally have to turn the iPod up to 60% volume to get a good level so the RE0's seem like they want a little more power. also hoping the amp will give the bass a bit more oomph.


----------



## shawn_low

I bought this for fun (it's so damn cheap).

 Running: iPod Nano (latest Gen)-> Fiio E1-> Magnum Alessandro MS2i.

 While I seriously wasn't expecting much, I was quite surprised. It drove the Magnums really well (punchy, good bass control). Soundstage is a little compressed compared with better amps. BUT...

 For $15, I really can't complain. Plus it's so compact. I ditched the E5 I have.

 While my RSA Predator is my portable amp of choice, the Fiio E1 will get a run simply because it's a simple, elegant solution (GENIUS actually) that combines: amp, LOD, music control/volume control in ONE device.

 For the revisions, I'd like:

 1) a slightly shorter cable
 2) a HOLD button!

 Gonna try it with my Ety Er4P and 4S now...


----------



## WittyName

I plugged my RE0s into my amplified computer speakers and damn, the bass is there. Now I can't wait for my Fiio E1 to arrive so I can get something close to this sound from my iPod.


----------



## WittyName

Fiio E1 arrived today. Sounds like a perfect pairing with my RE0s. I like how the low-end is enhanced without getting muddy. The midrange sounds like it has a wider soundstage. Worth $20 for sure.


----------



## talkinghead

Uhm, I hope I won't get laughed at for asking this here, but would the E1 help with driving Sennheiser HD 25's from an iPad?
  I just recently got the Sennheisers and they sound amazing on my Stereo but not quite as good on my iPad. I don't wanna spend a lot of money on a headphone amp, and can't really be bothered with changing batteries and stuff, so the E1 piqued my interest. I realize it's not a perfect solution but if it would at least improve the soundquality noticeably i'd give it a try.
  Any opionions would be appreciated.


----------



## Mr OXO

Hi everybody, just my first post here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I just land over this interesting forum after reading some reviews about the Fiio E1, which looks like an amzing update for the price: I would like to boost the performance of my iPod (60GB) and my iPhone 3G coupled with my new Beyerdynamic T50P.
   
  Just a question, which has already been posted but with no reply: how much does the amplifier affect the battery life of my iDevices?
   
  Thanks a lot.


----------



## dippyboy_87

Battery life improved in my case. At the least would remain same i guess.


----------



## Mr OXO

How can it be? The amplifier should drain some kind of energy to run, and that should come out from iDevice.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  That's anyway good news: I have one on his road to my place, so I will give my 2 cents ASAP.


----------

